# abgemagerter Koi



## Akiem (6. Okt. 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Mein Shusui (ca 35cm) ist über dem Sommer hinweg recht dünn geworden.
Nun habe ich überlegt ihn im Winter bei mir im Keller, in einem Behälter, etwas aufzupäppeln.

Das problem ist, dass er das Koifutter (6mm Pelettes) nicht frißt. 
Eine Futterumstellung hatte ich nicht.

Ansonsten macht er einen normalen Eindruck. 
Also nicht krank!

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?
Welches Futter könnte ich nehmen?


----------



## toschbaer (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemargerter Koi*

Hallo Akim,
Welches Futter gibst Du Deinen Koi?
Warum eine solch große Körnung?
Hat der Koi Möglichkeit sich Naturfutter zu suchen?
Wieviel Wasserwechsel in der Woche?

OK, man muss nicht gleich mit Maxim füttern (23- 28Euro/kg), aber es sollte schon Abwechslung im Futter sein.
Ich füttere z.B. von Raiffeisen - Karpfenfutter (sinkend und schwimmend)
- Diskusfutter
-von Kanne Leckerlies und Enzyme für Fische 
- Garnelen
-usw.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Akiem (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemargerter Koi*

Das Futter kaufe ich bei Raiffeisen.
Die Körnung find ich gar nicht so groß. 3mm finde ich eher zu klein.
Es ist ein 5 Sorten Futter.

Naturfutter in Form von Algen sind im Teich, oder was meinst du speziell?

Wasserwechsel mache ich eher selten.
Durch den Pflanzenfilter ist das Wasser recht klar.


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemagerter Koi*

Hallo Akiem  Wie lange macht dein Koi den schon diese Diät ,kannst du in etwa sagen wieviel er abgemagert ist (Gramm) wie alt ist er bei deiner 35 cm angabe . Glaube auch nicht das dein Futter zu gross ist den meine kleinen 10-15 cm fressen 6mm Peletts wie nichts . Da muss was anderes mit im sein. Hast vieleicht ein Bild vom Koi nun es ist euserst schwer so eine aussage zu machen . Mal gute besserung für den Armen solltest vieleicht einen Tierarzt aufsuchen


----------



## Akiem (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemagerter Koi*

Hallo,
leider kann ich nicht sagen, wie viel er abgenommen hat. Die Diät macht er seit diesem Sommer 
Habe ihn nie gewogen.
Als ich ihn letztes Jahr gekauft habe, war er ca 35cm groß und gut füllig.
das heißt, dass ich das Alter und Größe ebenfalls nicht wirklich bestimmen kann. 
Den Shusui habe ich privat gekauft mit der Aussage, dass er 2Jahre alt wäre.
Ich versuche morgen ein möglich gutes Foto zu machen!


----------



## Moonlight (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemagerter Koi*

Also das ein koi aus unbestimmten gründen lange nicht frißt habe ich schon gehört,aber das er dabei abmagert noch nicht. ich persönlich bin der meinung,ein fisch (ob koi oder nicht) der abmagert ist nicht gesund. da der winter vor der tür steht würde ich einen tierarzt aufsuchen,sonst kann es sein,dass das tier den winter nicht überlebt. Mandy


----------



## S.Reiner (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemagerter Koi*

Morgen Akiem haste noch kontakt zum Verkeufer ??? wenn ja sage es im es wer möglich das dein Koi nicht der einziege ist mit den Krankheitsanzeichen.  Aber am besten mit dem Koi zum Tierarzt das ist nicht all zu Teuer und du weisst was Sache ist . Wenn du noch mehr Koi im Teich hast könnte das ansteckend sein. BESSER HANDELN und nicht warten.


----------



## Akiem (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemagerter Koi*

Hallo Leute!
Vielen Dank ersteinmal für die Hinweise!
Leider habe ich keine Kontakte mehr zum Verkäufer.
Allerdings hatte ich drei Kois gekauft und die anderen beiden haben sich prima entwickelt!
Heute mittag habe ich mal ein Foto gemacht.
Leider habe ich kein Einzelfoto hinbekommen.
Es handelt sich um den Shusui in der Mitte.

Wie gesagt: Schwimmen und Verhalten sind normal. Nur das Futter spuckt er wieder aus.
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob unser örtliche Tierarzt was mit Kois anfangen kann.:?

Aber ich werde nachfragen.


----------



## Annett (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemagerter Koi*

Hallo Akiem,

schau mal, ob Du nicht unter diesen Links einen Fisch-TA in Deiner Nähe finden kannst...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3
Ansonsten könntest Du auch mal Rainer (Rainthanner) per PN anfragen/auf dieses Thema aufmerksam machen. Evtl. hat er ja einen guten Tipp. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Frankia (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemagerter Koi*

Hallo Akiem,

wenn ein Koi längere Zeit nicht frißt, dann hat er eine Krankheit.....und ich kann mich dem Rat von Annett nur anschließen. 
So mager wir er aussieht, wird er den Winter nicht überstehen, auch nicht in der Innenhälterung................von was soll er leben ohne Futteraufnamen................

.........und die Größe der Futterpellets ist in deinem Fall völlig ok für so einen großen Fisch...........


----------



## Aal (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemagerter Koi*

Hallo Akiem
und alle anderen

dem gleichen Problem habe ich in 8 Jahren dreimal gegenübergestanden  -   ich hoffe für Akiem das er nicht die gleiche Erfahrung machen muß....
Der Grund für das "Nichtfressen" sind die nicht ausgefallenen Schlundzähne der Koi.
Anstatt, wie normal nach ihrer Bildung im Schlund auszufallen, bleiben sie bei den zwei- bis dreijährigen Kois, bei voll ausgebildeter Größe im Schlund sitzen. Sie verstopfen nach und nach den kompl. Schlund. Anfangs fressen die Fische weniger, dann nur noch sehr kleine Teile, evtl. finden sie noch etwas Naturfutter, doch dann werden sie zu schwach. Du siehst sie nur noch ab und zu ein einzelnes Futterkörnchen aufnehmen und sofort wieder ausspucken   .. machen kannst du nix.
Du mußt den Koi zugucken, wie sie bei eigentlich "bester Gesundheit" einfach "nur verhungern"!!!:?
Für Dich Akiem hoffe ich, dass es diese Art Krankheit nicht ist und sich dein Koi vor dem Winter wieder aufrappelt.

Einen schönen Gruß aus der Eifel
__ Aal


----------



## Frankia (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemagerter Koi*

Hallo __ Aal,

danke, das war wieder mal sehr lehrreich........................
..und kommt hoffentlich nicht häufig vor............:beten


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemagerter Koi*

Hallo Akiem mach das einzig Richtige das haben Dir auch schon alle hier geraten gehe mit im zum Tierarzt nur dann weisste was der Koi hat . Gute besserung für den Koi und der Tierarzt ist auch nicht so Teuer. Bitte


----------



## Akiem (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemagerter Koi*

Hallo Rainer!

So wie du es beschrieben hast, sieht meine Situation genau aus!

Es nimmt ein paar Futterpellets auf und spuckt sie sofort wieder aus.
Toastbrot nimmt er im moment an.
Nur: hat das genug Nährwert um einen Koi zu ernähren?

Ich werde nun nach einen Tierarzt suchen, der auch Fische behandeln kann.
Das ist deshalb schwierig, weil ich in einen kleinen Städtchen wohne.

LG Achim


----------



## S.Reiner (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: abgemagerter Koi*

Hallo Achim  wir haben hier auch nur einen Tierarzt für Hund Katze usw aber der hat mal von meinem Koi einen abstrich gemacht und es dann Eingeschickt war unter 20 euro und ich war Froh alls er mir eine KHV Negativ antwort geben konnte .Mach nicht so lange rum und gehe einfach zum Tierarzt mit deinem Koi . Als Mensch get mann auch zum Hausarzt und nicht gleich zum Ortopäden oder so Nu komm in die Huffe der Koi wird es dir Danken . Nicht Böse sein aber so ists schon RICHTIGER OKI Gruss und gute Besserrung für deinen Koi


----------

